# DIY Coke-Bottle Cloners (for Soil)



## White WidowMaker (Apr 24, 2009)

ok, it's cheap and works well.  I cloned first time successfully (1 survived out of a few others total) about a month ago without the extra coke-bottle bottom, but ozzydiodude gave some counsel confirming that coke bottles will help to keep humidity and temperature higher that cloning cuttings prefer.  

For each cutting/clone you will need:

- small plastic container slightly larger than the diameter of a coke-bottle.
- a coke bottle cut in half with a few holes poked in to the bottom
- soil 

1.) So take the plastic container and cut holes at bottom for water drainage.
2.) Add soil
3.) Do the cuttings / clones as you would (preferably immediately placed in water after cut, then 45 degree cut under water, then immediately placed in root hormone, then shake off the excess, then placed in soil, and make the soil firm and pressed down around the cutting - not loose)
4.) Place the coke-bottle bottom on top to help keep humidity higher.

When you place cutting, before the coke bottle bottom is placed on top, heavily mist the plants so that the soil is soaked (then make sure it is firmed up around the cutting), and then cover up.  Each day mist the plants at least once, but I do twice daily, and then recover.  Plants are placed under Flouros and/or next to window sill.

Looks like I have 2 clones succeeding out of 3 with this last (2nd) attempt - will know for sure in another few days, but it looks like I do see new green growth coming up.  The other one I wasn't able to keep the soil firm always around the stem (perhaps because the stem was not long enough under the soil) - what can I say, this whole cloning thing is new to me, but I really like it!


----------

